

Google is Afraid of Windows Phone - Adirael
http://postpc.wocial.com/blog/3663979/google_is_afraid_of_windows_phone

======
hbharadwaj
Of course they are afraid. 97% of their revenues were/are from search and
nothing else. So, from their perspective, increasing the medium through which
their search function is accessed is pretty damn high. You can see it in their
target models.

Project Loon - way to push their services Google Fiber - way to push their
services Self driving cars - way to push their services Glass - way to push
their services

Apple didn't care about search/mapping services for a while when they started
out. So Google has no issues building out trying to poach Apple users.

From a MS perspective, not only do they not have competing services, they have
a different cost model for their products and services and a different
architecture as a result. Every user Bing picks up or MS picks up, that's one
less user for Google. So, of course, they are panicking.

